# Fret buzz on Agile 8 string



## Maniacal (May 5, 2011)

Hello,

I got an 8 string Agile with the intention of recording but the low F and B has always buzzed. 

I put on thicker strings to try and get rid of the problem but its still there.

I have also tried to raise the action but it makes no difference. 

The buzz is mainly on the lower frets.

Any ideas what I can do?


----------



## etohk (May 5, 2011)

Truss adjustment?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2011)

How bad is your buzz, sir? Because I've noticed that depending on how you have your action set you're always going to get a little buzz (at least acoustically) on certain production guitars.

One thing you may want to try is to give the truss rod a lil lovin'. Sometimes a couple turns on that thing can get the buzz right out. If you don't know what you're doing I'd suggest giving it to a tech, though.


----------



## Maniacal (May 5, 2011)

I dont want to touch the truss because I will break it. 

The only good techs I know are Doug BM (who is always busy) and Jaden Rose (who lives 3 hours drive away)


----------



## Alwballe (May 5, 2011)

Why do you think youll break the truss?
Just google or t00b a little, and youll do just fine.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> I dont want to touch the truss because I will break it.
> 
> The only good techs I know are Doug BM (who is always busy) and Jaden Rose (who lives 3 hours drive away)


 
Well damn you know some good ppl... 

But truss rod adjustment aren't that bad. And having fucked them up several times myself, you're not very likely to break it since the adjustments you need to make probably aren't that large.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 5, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> I dont want to touch the truss because I will break it.
> 
> The only good techs I know are Doug BM (who is always busy) and Jaden Rose (who lives 3 hours drive away)


Truss rods aren't as full of voodoo magic as you'd believe. Make small turns and you'll be fine. 

You'd have to be spinning that thing like the fucking wheel of fortune to cause any real damage. 1/4 turns man, it's really easy to do.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2011)

Question... Is the buzz only on some frets or across the entire string?


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 5, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Question... Is the buzz only on some frets or across the entire string?





Maniacal said:


> The buzz is mainly on the lower frets.



Lower frets. 

It is just the F and B buzzing? Maybe the neck is slightly warped? Though you could probably see if that was the case.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2011)

Maybe I should try reading, eh? 

Give your truss rod a tiny bit more relief... (turn counter-clockwise)

Usually if I get buzz on the lower frets that helps me out.


----------



## Maniacal (May 5, 2011)

I will give it a go now and see how I get on. 

It is mainly the lower 2 strings buzzing. 

The F sharp is so bad that I cant actually record because the buzz kills the signal almost completely. 

Thanks for the help, if I break the guitar I have you guys to blame!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2011)

I'll take partial responsibility (all the parts of the respponsibility that don't require that I give you money... )


----------



## Maniacal (May 5, 2011)

Update:
There are 2 truss rods, I turned both 1/4 turn counter clockwise.

There is now far less buzz on the F sharp but there is still quite a lot on the B string. 

I don't think I will move it anymore though as the neck is quite bent now. 

The only downside is the strings are really high now... no more legato for me


----------



## beneharris (May 5, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> Update:
> There are 2 truss rods, I turned both 1/4 turn counter clockwise.
> 
> There is now far less buzz on the F sharp but there is still quite a lot on the B string.
> ...


sounds like your setup is out of whack now. how high did you take the action?


----------



## Maniacal (May 5, 2011)

I didnt actually change the action, the action just went up as the neck bowed. 

I will try lowering the action from the bridge and then hopefully all will be well.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 5, 2011)

You slackened your strings while you were adjusting, right?

Also, take some pics please.


----------



## beneharris (May 5, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> I didnt actually change the action, the action just went up as the neck bowed.
> 
> I will try lowering the action from the bridge and then hopefully all will be well.




you said in the OP that you tried raising the action. i'm assuming that you put it back into the original spot.

also, i don't know if i missed it, but what kind of bridge do you have? is it a hard tail or a trem?

and yes, pics please


----------



## Hollowway (May 5, 2011)

Also consider leaving the guitar overnight before you fuss with it again. If you're like me you get pissed off, break a sweat, and start tweaking everything all at once. Best plan is make a 1/4 turn, grab a beer, and revisit it tomorrow after the neck has a chance to adjust to the tension.


----------



## MrMcSick (May 6, 2011)

If none of that works maybe the slots in the nut are cut to deep. take a tiny piece of paper and fold it up and put it across the nut under the string, however many times you fold it makes it thicker which will raise the string more out of the nut. If this fixes it and doesn't make the action to high on the lower frets get a new nut.


----------

